# What Code 55 Turnouts these days?



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

Since Atlas's Code 55 turnouts have been perpetually scheduled for "6-8 months from now" for the last 2 years, and Peco's Insulfrogs are more like "We guarantee every metal wheel of any size, make, or model will arc/short, or your money back", what are people doing for turnouts these days? Dealing with the extra wiring of Electrofrogs? Buy nail polish by the 55 gallon drum? Hand laying with an electron microscope?

Is there a vendor producing Code 55 N-scale turnouts that I haven't considered?


I know "asking for a friend" threads can be a bit suspicious, but I'm an HO guy and have all the Code 100 turnouts and flex track I need. This is for a good friend who has scoured Google trying to find what he needs and trying to hand-modify insulfrogs is less than appealing to him.


----------



## dd1228 (Jan 26, 2015)

I use Peco code 55 electrofrogs and have no problems whatsoever! The extra wiring is not that complicated. If I can do anyone can! And no worries about small locos stalling on a dead frog. Just nice smooth operation through the turnout.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

There are no Insulfrog type turnouts in Peco C55...Electrofrog only.Powering the frog is a good idea but not necessary,I've never powered a single one so far and haven't had any problem.However,very short locos may have occasional issues...I don't have any.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

I scratch build them with the frog insulated from the rest of the turnout. This way there are no shorts from metal wheels passing between the points and stock rails. I have not needed an electron microscope just an optivisor and an NMRA gauge work fine.
As for commercial suppliers; Micro engineering makes a good code 55 turnout, but only in #6 frog right or left. No other frog #s, no Wye, no curved.


----------



## kevinh (Jan 26, 2015)

Going back to the original poster's question about Atlas code 55 turnouts, I will mention in passing that they appear to be available once again "in the wild". ModelTrainStuff.com appears to have at least a couple of hundred each of the #5 and #7 code 55 turnouts, and even my local store has them in stock.

(That isn't to say that I am expressing a personal preference one way or the other for Atlas code 55 turnouts, nor that I wish to suggest any inside knowledge about Atlas' potential for manufacturing delays or problems going forward. This is just an FYI that the products do, for now, seem to be available again.)


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

kevinh said:


> Going back to the original poster's question about Atlas code 55 turnouts, I will mention in passing that they appear to be available once again "in the wild". ModelTrainStuff.com appears to have at least a couple of hundred each of the #5 and #7 code 55 turnouts, and even my local store has them in stock.
> 
> (That isn't to say that I am expressing a personal preference one way or the other for Atlas code 55 turnouts, nor that I wish to suggest any inside knowledge about Atlas' potential for manufacturing delays or problems going forward. This is just an FYI that the products do, for now, seem to be available again.)


Agreed. In fact I myself just recently invested in seven Code 55 Atlas turnouts (#7). Also, your local hobby shop may have a close supply distributor that they can order the track from, if it's not on their shelves.


----------

